# Nu iss der Teich fertich



## Olli.P (25. Okt. 2006)

So nu isses endlich geschafft die Teichvergrößerung iss soweit abgeschlossen   !!!!


Hier jetzt erstmal ein lageplan von unserem Grundstück:
  'Die Zahlen in den Kreisen sind für die orientierung für die folgenden Bilder.....
oben wäre dann die Südseite.....



Der fertige Teich vom Kinderzimmer oben :   15000L 

Der 4 Kammer-Kleeblattfilter  gespeist von einer O..e optimax 15000.

Der Pumpenschacht mit der Optimax 15000  und den Zugschiebern.



Der Pflanzenteich  gespeist von einer O..e Aquamax 4000ECO mit Biotec 5.1 .

Da müssen noch im nä. Frühjahr paar Pflanzen rein.... Die __ Wasserpest ziehen wir schon ma im Aquarium vor.....


Der Bachlauf....  auch da kommen im nächsten Frühjahr noch 'n paar Pflanzen rein....


So nu noch 'n paar Bilder vom restlichen Garten....

Die andere Seite vom Garten von 1 : 

Von 1 nach rechts :  Die kleine __ Laube;2,5x2,5 kommt noch weg.....


Von der Teichterasse 2 nach rechts.... 


Von der Teichterasse 2 nach rechts hinten: 


Der Teich von Punkt 3 aus : 


Die Vogelvoljere von 3 aus... 



Ja, ja, ja, ich weiß nu wird der ein oder andere sicherlich sagen; da geht doch noch was 

Aber das mußte ersteinmal meiner Regierung und userem Geldbeutel erklären....
2 Teiche in einem Jahr sind definitif für die nächste laaaange Zeit genug....

Da ich mich jedoch kenne: Irgendwann kommt und geht da bestimmt noch was.....
Wenn ich mir das ganze nu so begucke, dann fällt mir jeden tach noch was neues ein.......

Aber lassen wir nun ersteinmal die Natur ihren lauf nehmen.......



Gruß an alle


Olaf


----------



## Dr.J (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Nu iss der Teich fertich*

Hallo Olaf,

   geworden. Besonders gut gefällt mir der Bachlauf. *rotwerdvorneid*


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Nu iss der Teich fertich*

Hey Olaf

Ist doch prima geworden. Sieht gut aus !!

Jetzt hätte ich allerdings noch ne Frage, wie tief ist denn dein Teich ??!!
Saaaauuuutief würd ich sagen, bei 15000Ltr. und dieser Oberfläche.  

Solltest es wohl abändern, sonst kriegste unter Umständen noch weitere so Anfragen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Nu iss der Teich fertich*

Hallo alle miteinander,

erstmal recht herzlichen dank für die Blumen 


Die maximale Tiefe im Teich liegt bei ca. 1,50m, die minimalste tiefe liegt bei 
ca. 0,6m. Und das ist so gewollt, da im ersten Teich kurz vor der Vergrösserung einmal der __ Graureiher vom Rasen aus in den Teich gestiegen ist!!!
Ich gehe mal davon aus das er dieses jetzt nicht mehr macht 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## christrom (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Nu iss der Teich fertich*

Hallo Olaf, 
auch von mir bekommst du noch ein paar Blumen nachgeworfen. Hab mir deine Teich-Bilder mal ganz in Ruhe angeschaut. Muß schon sagen, sieht echt g...l aus. Einfach toll...

Schöne Grüße aus Thüringen, 
Roman


----------

